# Angeln am Plansee Österreich?



## barschkönig (13. Juni 2011)

Hy ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Österreich in Urlaub und möchte dort gern Angeln. Die Wohnung ist in der Nähe des Plansee und ich habe gehört da soll es jede Menge fisch drin geben. Nun weis ich nicht wie das mit Angelkarten und erlaubten Angelmethoden dort aussieht. Könnte mir da jemand helfen? Und wie sieht es mit einer Bootsausleihe aus?

Mfg Barschkönig


----------



## Boendall (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Plansee Österreich?*

http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=Plansee+angeln


----------



## barschkönig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Plansee Österreich?*

Ja danke das habe ich auch gefunden. Hat vielleicht jemand schon eigene Erfahrungen in Sachen Angeln dort gemacht?


----------

